# Günstige 951 Angebote im Ausland?



## DrMainhattan (30. Mai 2010)

hi
gibt es hier jemand, der das 951 günstig im Ausland (UK, USA...) gekauft hat? Wo ist es denn besonders günstig??
Hab z.b. dieses Angebot gefunden, da fehlen zwar ein paar Bestückungsdetails aber eine FOX 40 ist ja schon mal dran:
http://rbikes.com/product/intense-cycles-951-sram-mountain-bike-20535.htm

Danke für sachdienliche Hinweise


----------



## 78flippp (30. Mai 2010)

na ja. du findest das Günstig? Rechne da mal den Dollarkurs um. + Versand + 14% Zoll (für Kompletträder!!!) und dann noch die 19% MWST, dann frage ich mich wo da der Vorteil liegen soll. Und dann wäre da noch das der deutsche Vertrieb keine Garantie und Gewährleistung für einen eigens Importierten Rahmen übernimmt. Gleiches gilt für die Gabel. Geh doch mal zu einen Händler in deiner Nähe und frag da mal nach.!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (31. Mai 2010)

und märchensteuer im kaufland kannste vorher abziehen...

wenn du nen kollegen in der schweiz hast, lasse es dahin gehen, hier kostet nen rahmen/komplettrad IMMER!!! fix 12.00Fr. + 7.6% märchensteuer und 50Fr. die dir die schweizer post für den zollaufwand abzockt... 

btw. selbst wenn du dir es nach deutschland schicken lässt, wirds immernoch billiger als hier... das was du zahlst kosten hier ja schon rahmen + ne halbe 40 alleine. X-D


----------



## 78flippp (31. Mai 2010)

und wie denkst du dann machst du es aus der Schweiz raus????
Sorry aber ich hätte keine Lust wegen ein paar piepen eine Anzeige wegen Steuerhinterziehung zu bekommen... ganz dumm sind die Leute vom Zoll nun auch wieder nicht.


----------



## DrMainhattan (31. Mai 2010)

Der Dollar steht für uns auch im moment sehr ungünstig...


----------

